# Anonymisierungssoftware TOR ohne (bekannte) Fehler



## Newsfeed (13 Januar 2009)

Das Tor-Projekt zur Anonymisierung von Internetverbindungen hat alle Fehler und Sicherheitslücken in seiner Software beseitigt -- zumindest die vom Dienstleister Coverity entdeckten. Der hatte im September 171 Probleme im Code an die Entwickler gemeldet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

